# Specs for Z24I enginge?



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi guys. I ahve a z24i enigine in an 86 HB with 230k+ miles on the frame. The engine was replaced at 45k miles. Anyways, the engine is equipped with MPI. I want to know what the specs are for my trusty enginge for the truck I call Rusty. lol


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Which specs in particular? There are a lot. Torque specs for bolts and fasteners, tolerances and clearance specs, weight, capacities, etc.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry, I should have specified.

Basically, I want to know what the displacement is, as well as the stock Wheel/Base HP and torque. I have scoured the internet, but to no avail. I used to go to R.I.P. NissanMinis.com, but they got shut down.


----------

